# Atlantic Bonito Fishing Report and VIDEO



## sberickson (Apr 30, 2010)

<span class=postbody hasbox="2">They're definitely here and migrating through! Caught 15 Atlantic Bonito Monday evening in a few hours off Topsail Island, North Carolina. Both Trolling and Jigging. Great Action! These are the yummy white meat Atlantic Bonito, not the false albacore, bonita, etc.

<span class=postbody hasbox="2">Video Report Below. 







<span class=postbody hasbox="2">Captain Scott Erickson


----------

